

Backstory: An Adventure in Lean Software Design - paislee
http://paislee.io/backstory-an-adventure-in-lean-software-design/

======
karmakaze
Seemingly small, arbitrary selection of stories. Nothing on Bill C-51 for
instance.

Allowing user submissions and linking all the submissions together would
create user-interest rather than whatever being reported as focus areas.

